# How to



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

How Bo you put flat bands on a slingshot so they can't come off


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wrap tight. how do you tie them on ?


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

I know but is their a stronger method


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

How tight do you need your bands ?


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Check out the Slingshot Bands and Tubes forum. There's enough info on band choice, preparation and attachment in there to get you up and going.


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check out this video:


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

Thanks treefork


----------

